

Clojure's concurrent agents in action - spoon16
http://alexcollins.org/blog/2012/00-agent-clojures-concurrency-agents-tutorial-example

======
dreish
send should never be used in a function that will not keep the CPU busy, such
as one that calls Thread/sleep. send-off, which will allocate a new thread
rather than taking up a slot in Clojure's fixed-size agent thread pool, should
be used instead.

~~~
lukev
It's fine if you're just using it to simulate a computationally expensive
operation, as he is here. In fact, in that case, it's slightly more realistic.

------
dkhenry
Another great tool in the Programmer tool kit. If you wanted this same concept
on Scala or Java I recommend Akka2

<http://doc.akka.io/docs/akka/2.0.2/scala/agents.html>

